# Warning Labels



## c-spine (Jul 20, 2006)

Find out what your screen name says about you.

http://www.go-quiz.com/warning-label/warning-label.php


"IN THE INTEREST OF SAFETY IT IS ADVISABLE TO KEEP C-SPINE AWAY FROM FIRE AND FLAMES"


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 20, 2006)

ROFL...

"Parental Advisory, Wingnut contains explicit lyrics."


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 20, 2006)

"ACHTUNG!
ffemt8978 may actually be a spider-human hybrid


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 20, 2006)

:excl:"Warning TCERT1987 is radioactive. Wear protective clothing at all times.":excl:

"Liese is a restricted area. Authorized personnel only."


----------



## MMiz (Jul 21, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> "ACHTUNG!
> ffemt8978 may actually be a spider-human hybrid


I got the same one.  ACHTUNG ACHTUNG ACHTUNG.


----------



## cmitchell93270 (Jul 21, 2006)

PARENTAL 
ADVISORY 
CMITCHELL93270 CONTAINS
EXPLICIT LYRICS 

So thats why i get slaped all the time ^_^


----------



## c-spine (Jul 21, 2006)

cmitchell93270 said:
			
		

> So thats why i get slaped all the time ^_^




LMAO! That's why I always used to get the soap as a child...I was mouthy. I think my parents finally gave up when I ate more soap than I used to wash with... hmm... :excl:


----------



## dross (Jul 21, 2006)

dross may explode without warning


----------



## emtbuff (Jul 21, 2006)

No smoking around emtbuff. Thankyou for your co-operation.


----------



## soon2bemt (Jul 21, 2006)

radioactive. Wear protective clothing at all times.


----------



## Jon (Jul 22, 2006)

MedicStudentJon may explode without warningM
EXPLOSIVE


----------



## joemt (Jul 24, 2006)

joemt is poisonous! Induce vomitting if ingested...

Darn it!


----------



## doc5242 (Aug 6, 2006)

i'm radioactive -- HA


----------

